# Is it normal for Betta's to rest vertically?



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

I wasn't sure if maybe it wasn't something that's wrong with Ollie, but again, I'm still new to owning a fish. Wasn't sure if that's just how they rest or whether or not it's normal.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

My betta does  It's kind of odd, really.


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, I thought so too.
Because I had goldfish when I was younger and don't remember any of them resting like that, also don't remember my first Betta resting that way either.


----------



## BabblingFish (Aug 15, 2009)

Apparently bettas often rest vertically if the plants in your tank are more vertical because they are trying to blend in and protect themselves against predators. If they look like a plant, there is less chance for them to be eaten by a carnivorous fish, etc.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Well, it seems fine as long as he does it while he rests.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have vertical plants and mine has never done that... now that i think of it i havent seen him sleep more than twice. nevermind lol


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

haha yeah mines vertical all the time- not literallly that would be cause for concern, but i have wandered about it too! glad were not going crazy ! x


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol ok, good to know! thanks for responding!!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Lol thats pretty interesting i should observe Blaze more while hes sleeping!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Another reason they rest tail down is the long heavy fins. Perfectly normal.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurence rests head down, tail straight up -.o;; Is that still normal?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

jojo rests on the ground is that normal?


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

See i thought fish rested on the ground or on objects in their tank... lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its normal for them to rest on the bottom but if they do it for prolonged peroids of time then there could be something wrong.


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

chloe use to do that, until i got her a rock and now she floats to the top of the rock and sleeps while the rock holds her down,


----------



## bubbaface (Aug 17, 2009)

How can you tell your betta is sleeping?


----------

